# Best business credit cards?



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

What business credit cards do you feel have the best offers right now?


----------



## kauser667 (Apr 10, 2007)

NorthStar,

Great topic! I would like to hear some good cards also.

Have a business card from a credit union. Its ok.

No cash advance fees! decent interest.but other than that nothing really special such as employee caps on the cards which would be nice....


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

amex


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to do amex and they are good. Had a tough time paying the annual fees.Now use visa.Capitol One is good, so is Chase. I don't carry balances,have the full amount deducted automaticly from my account monthly so interest rates and fees don't matter to me. I'm looking only at the perks, cash back,awards,etc... Just switched to a patriots reward Visa card that lets me earn tickets etc.. (all used for bussiness purposes only of course:whistling).GM card is good for buying vehicles,Problem is I max out too fast,So I max that out at 5% reward then switch back to my main card. Phil


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Check out Advanta if you don't like Amex.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

We use citibank diamond preffered for business. Really rack up the points with this card. Murph


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Amex

customer service is second to none. Use points to pay for vacations or by stuff through out the year. after a year or two they offer alot of great features and additional products


----------



## spartiatis (Jan 20, 2008)

We also have the Amex card and it definitely is the best card to go with, of course there is that yearly fee but it is worth every penny.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

dougchips said:


> Check out Advanta if you don't like Amex.


I second that on the Advanta Card if you're looking for a no fee card that is accepted at more locations than the amex card

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

NorthStar

What do you mean by best offers???


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

By offers, I mean cash back, awards, best percentages back I guess. I too do not care about rates, as I never carry a balance, always pay on time. Perhaps I'll try the Capital One card......


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

amex


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Check out Advanta if you don't like Amex.


Yep, I use Advanta too. 8% interest rate for all purchases and cash back.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

NorthstarNC said:


> What business credit cards do you feel have the best offers right now?


There's no such thing. Buis. debit card.:thumbsup:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I use Advanta, good rate, good record keeping, high limit. Online pay if you like.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

PARA1 said:


> There's no such thing. Buis. debit card.:thumbsup:


why tie up your cash immediately? amex gives you 30 days to collect...better than a debit card...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Dustball said:


> Yep, I use Advanta too. 8% interest rate for all purchases and cash back.


I mentioned Advanta because I would use it if I did not use Amex. I use Amex for every business purchase that I can and fly free a few times a year with the points. One trip in December, two this month and I am planning one for next month.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

mahlere said:


> why tie up your cash immediately? amex gives you 30 days to collect...better than a debit card...


Never had to wait 30 days to collect.:thumbup:


----------

